# Official Toledo Thread



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Officially on the Toledo. Set to arrive at PORT HUENEME on 11/3/2010. Who else is on board? Hopefully delivery in less than a month for my 335iS


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine is also on the Toledo... But with customs delays and delivery to the dealer I doubt I'll be seeing it before December.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Really, where do you live? It looks like it arrives in LA around November 3. Last time I got my car within the week after it arrived.


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

Mine is on it. I am really hoping to get the car before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I'm in Seattle myself and it will need to be trucked up to Salem, Oregon and then the dealership is doing a tint job. But beyond that, with everything I've been reading about customs delays taking weeks, I figure Dec. is more realistic.


----------



## Karps (Jun 17, 2010)

our 335d is on the same boat!


----------



## millions (Jul 10, 2010)

Has anyone been able to track this vessel?


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

According to the Wallenius Wilhelmsen website it docks in PH on 11/6,


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

I got this from the EH Harm's tracking site:

Destination Port PORT HUENEME 
Destination Date (Est.) 03-Nov-2010

According to marine traffic, it was last seen leaving Panama on 10/29.

http://marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?oldmmsi=232240000&zoom=10&olddate=10/29/2010 3:39:13 AM


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

plox said:


> I got this from the EH Harm's tracking site:
> 
> Destination Port PORT HUENEME
> Destination Date (Est.) 03-Nov-2010
> ...


See post above for latest expectation of arrival date on W-W site.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks like it was originally suppose to be there on November 3, but now looks like its due on the 6th. My buddys car came in on the Toreador on Oct 20, and his car still hadnt cleared customs as of last Friday. So looks like its gonna be a LONG wait


----------



## millions (Jul 10, 2010)

trusaleen1 said:


> Looks like it was originally suppose to be there on November 3, but now looks like its due on the 6th. My buddys car came in on the Toreador on Oct 20, and his car still hadnt cleared customs as of last Friday. So looks like its gonna be a LONG wait


I dropped my car off on 9/16. It's *already* been a long wait.


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

millions said:


> I dropped my car off on 9/16. It's *already* been a long wait.


Ouch! and you are also on the Toledo?


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Any updates yet, Im assuming our cars will be dropped off tomorrow. Im concerned with the customs part, my buddies car has been in customs for two weeks. He got Euro Delivery price but never picked up the car in Germany, so there shouldnt be as much of delay


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

trusaleen1 said:


> Any updates yet, Im assuming our cars will be dropped off tomorrow. Im concerned with the customs part, my buddies car has been in customs for two weeks. He got Euro Delivery price but never picked up the car in Germany, so there shouldnt be as much of delay


How is it possible to get ED price without taking delivery of the car in Munich?


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

trusaleen1 said:


> Any updates yet, Im assuming our cars will be dropped off tomorrow. Im concerned with the customs part, my buddies car has been in customs for two weeks. He got Euro Delivery price but never picked up the car in Germany, so there shouldnt be as much of delay


Looks like it's a couple of miles from PH at 5:22 AM. Good luck guys, I envy you. I have 4 more days until mine docks in NJ.

Update at 6:56 A.M. - your ship has come in.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Long story rafa but we both did ED and his car wasn't ready yet when we went to pick mine up

Thanks count. Where did you get that info


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

trusaleen1 said:


> Long story rafa but we both did ED and his car wasn't ready yet when we went to pick mine up
> 
> Thanks count. Where did you get that info


That expains it, thank you. Hopefully you guys planned the vacation together so that your friend did not have to miss much other than the joy of driving his new car on the autobahn. Still, what a bummer...


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

Rafa said:


> That expains it, thank you. Hopefully you guys planned the vacation together so that your friend did not have to miss much other than the joy of driving his new car. Still, what a bummer...


You're welcome. See the link in post #9 above. Once the site loads either refresh the page, or if that doesn't work, search by ship name in the box above the map.

I can't track my ship now as it is in the Atlantic, but I'm hoping the two day delay will be made up and it will dock close to its original arrival date/time.


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

So on the Wilhelmsen site the ship is now listed as discharged. Does that mean all the cargo has been unloaded? I hope the EH Harms site gets updated with the customs info soon....


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, I am trying not to get too excited but does anyone know what these mean from the WW site?

LINER RELEASE
DELIVERED FROM
CUSTOMS RELEASE


Does that mean it's released to the customs or from?? Of course I am hoping for the latter....


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Im trying not to get too excited either, this is what mine says


LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 09-11-2010 16:40:59 
DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME, CA 09-11-2010 13:30:00 1 
CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 09-11-2010 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 07-11-2010 01:00:00 1 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 11-10-2010 19:57:59 1 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 08-10-2010 12:05:46 1 
BOOKED BREMEN 29-09-2010 11:44:35 1 

What does Liner Release mean?


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

I think our cars were released from customs! According to this thread http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=472081

Check out post #5.

I think I am going to get excited now!


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I hope I can get excited however my friends car that arrived on oct 25 is still in customs


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

trusaleen1 said:


> I hope I can get excited however my friends car that arrived on oct 25 is still in customs


I am curious about what WW site says about your friend's car. I wonder if his status mimics ours.

Also, the other poster mentioned he had to make few phone calls after his car cleared customs to get the process moving. I hope we don't have to do the same....


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

The problem is that his car doesn't show when tracked he had to call euro delivery. Maybe we should give them a call today.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok talked to euro delivery 1800 932 0831. They told me maybe cause the boat had to go through customs. Maybe give them a call and see what they tell you


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

From what I've read, cars get cleared through customs relatively quickly. If this is true then we can assume the bottleneck is at EH Harms and they may not be proactively looking to check if cars are cleared and notify BMW. Another possibility is that BMW is being notified but they are unable to take action because of backlog at the VDC.

I think the odds are high that your friend's car is just sitting in the custom's lot. Your friend could try calling EH Harms and find out. I've called them but it appears the import specialist who can tell me the answer is not in yet.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

So it's confirmed my friends will hit the dealership tomorrow. Hopefully you can get ahold of the specialist today


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

trusaleen1 said:


> So it's confirmed my friends will hit the dealership tomorrow. Hopefully you can get ahold of the specialist today


That's good news! :thumbup:

So I just got a call back from the specialist and he just told me that the car has indeed cleared customs and he's just waiting for it to be released from the shipping line. I asked him if that's what "Liners Released" meant on the WW site and he told me probably. It appears they just have not been notified yet and this process typically only takes a day or two so no need for concern there I believe.

I think we are looking to get our cars in VDC in a few days and I am not sure how long it would take to truck the car up to Seattle but I am thinking I may get the car sometime next week or the week after? :rofl:


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow that's great. I'm in the San Francisco area. So hopefully next week then


----------



## 550xEYE (Sep 11, 2010)

My 550xi was on the Toledo and is being detailed today. I will pick it up tomorrow AM at Roseville BMW! Seems fast to be able to get it in 6 days from the arrival in port.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Really 550. That's seems really fast. How did you find out


----------



## 550xEYE (Sep 11, 2010)

Was notified in an email at around 2:30pm. Was told I could pick it up tomorrow. I followed up with a phone call to make sure everything was in order and notified them I would be there in the AM.


----------



## Karps (Jun 17, 2010)

this may be a dumb question...but what is the WW site? I am only looking at the EH Harms vehicle tracking site, which shows no customs clearance info yet.


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

Wallenius Wilhelmsen
http://www.2wglobal.com/www/wep/

You can click on track link and put your VIN for Cargo ID and voila!


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I called BMW to check my status and they said they would have to call me back


----------



## Melting28 (Jan 4, 2009)

My 550i was on Toledo too. CUSTOMS RELEASE and LINER RELEASE posted to W&W site on Tuesday 11/09/2010. I am in SF bay area. Called my dealer today, was advised "the car is still on the ship". Tried convincing the ship sailed off last sunday, got an explanation that it may be sitting at the port, was not delivered to VPC yet!!!  That much for "ED vehicles are priority one" ugh... 

Dealer sent an e-mail to VPC requesting an update, we will see what happens.


----------



## 550xEYE (Sep 11, 2010)

I picked my 550xi sport pkg around 12:00. The drive home was great. Amazing acceleration from all speeds!!


----------



## ufgatorindc (Mar 12, 2007)

Melting28 said:


> My 550i was on Toledo too. CUSTOMS RELEASE and LINER RELEASE posed to W&W site on Tuesday 11/09/2010. I am in SF bay area. Called my dealer today, was advised "the car is still on the ship". Tried convincing the ship sailed off last sunday, got an explanation that it may be sitting at the port, was not delivered to VPC yet!!!  That much for "ED vehicles are priority one" ugh...
> 
> Dealer sent an e-mail to VPC requesting an update, we will see what happens.


i am in the same boat too (haha..no pun intended)....dealership is checking on it...sucks to have the dude from sacramento get his already while i wait here nearby in los angeles....the drive is only 90 minutes away too...maybe i can just go raid the VPC myself?


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

i haven't heard from my CA yet. me dealer is BMW Seattle. He's usually quick in replying my emails. I will let you know once I hear from him.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Talked to my CA, the ETA on my car is on SUNDAY :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## millions (Jul 10, 2010)

My car is at the dealership!


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Millions which dealership?


----------



## millions (Jul 10, 2010)

Alexander.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Anyone get their car today??


----------



## ufgatorindc (Mar 12, 2007)

picking up mine today at 2:30 after my lease turn-in...can't wait!


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

My 335iS is safe home in the garage


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

trusaleen1 said:


> My 335iS is safe home in the garage


Congratulations. Pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

trusaleen1 said:


> My 335iS is safe home in the garage


Nice! Finally eh? :thumbup:

I am wondering did your dealer throw in the floormats? From what I am reading on the forum, the floormats come with all ED cars but when I picked up the car in Munich I didn't get it. So I am wondering if their policy has changed or something.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Unfortunately it's pouring here so no pics until it stops raining. But I'm just happy to have my car. 

Yes I did get floormats. I actually kept my rubber mats from my previous euro delivery. I actually have those in since it's raining.


----------



## ufgatorindc (Mar 12, 2007)

my floor mats were still in the car as well...plus i received a free bmw stuffed bear for my 2 year old from the lease turn in rep and an M license plate frame from my CA...thanks norm and phillipe...south bay bmw rocks!


----------



## Melting28 (Jan 4, 2009)

trusaleen1 said:


> My 335iS is safe home in the garage


Trusaleen, congratulations on your car! 

My dealer said the car arrives to Mountain View tonight, and will be ready for pick-up tomorrow, Tuesday, 12:30pm, yay!


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

I heard from my CA yesterday and mine's still at VPC.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks melting. I can't stop driving it. Is it me or do the 2011 seem much tighter then the previous 3 series. Also its kinda scary I looked down and I was going 110. Felt like I was going 75. 

Plox did you have anything that needed to be fixed on the car?


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

Well there was a scratch on top of the car - some stupid acorn or something fell on it on the last day . Even though the inspector at the drop off told me the car was flawless, maybe VPC took note and is fixing it. 

The Xi would come in really handy right about now with the snow piling up outisde...


----------



## Melting28 (Jan 4, 2009)

Got my car today, yay!

One BIG question - the Navigation system is not activated, it asks for the activation code. My dealer says it is not available, and BMW knows about the "issue". Something changed and they need a code that they don't have. Really weird... Dealer said I should call him in a week... :tsk:

Does anyone have their navigation system activated?


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Finally here is a pic of the car, not great quality, but I just wanted to get something up.


----------



## Melting28 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sweet car Trusaleen, nice color!


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice color, @Trusaleen.


----------

